# o grămadă de gunoaie



## Mallarme

Ploua cu soare şi departe în ceaţă oraşul fumega ca o grămadă de *gunoaie*.

Credeţi că aici "gunoaie" înseamnă dung/manure sau rubbish? 

Mersi!


----------



## Trisia

Tough one... I'd pick rubbish, just to stay on the safe side (the discomposure -> methane thing... I can't explain it, sorry)


----------



## parakseno

Şi eu tind să cred că e mai degrabă vorba de "rubbish". Când e folosit pluralul este vorba mai degrabă de "rubbish". De obicei, pentru celălalt sens ("animal residue") se foloseşte singularul.
Dar, "morman de gunoi" poate fi la fel de bine "pile of manure" cât şi "pile of garbage". Doar din context se poate deduce exact despre ce e vorba.


----------



## Mallarme

parakseno said:


> Doar din context se poate deduce exact despre ce e vorba.



hmm e dificil de dedus din context... dar cred că voi alege "rubbish"...

Mersi parakseno si Trisia!


----------



## Bluey

ce zici de filth...?


----------



## Mallarme

Nu ştiu... "filth" este mai degrabă "murdărie" nu?


----------



## Bluey

Filth inseamna "dirt", da, orice tip de mizerie.
Daca te referi la gunoaie adica "waste" genul resturi menajere rubbish e potrivit.


----------

